
Adblock Plus, Created to Protect Users from Ads, Instead Opens the Door - JumpCrisscross
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/19/business/media/adblock-plus-created-to-protect-users-from-ads-opens-the-door.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20160919&nl=dealbook&nl_art=3&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1&referer=
======
Golddisk
In my opinion, ads wouldn't be so bad if people didn't abuse them and make
them so intrusive. The sites that love pop-ups, spam ads, and tons a flashy
banners and what not ruins it for any site that tries to be responsible with
their ads.

